

Is Quicksort in-place or not? - akeenan
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22028117/is-quicksort-in-place-or-not

======
lutusp
This is a tempest in a teapot. There's no data on the stack as Quicksort
proceeds, only indices to data, so by one definition, Quicksort is in-place.
But if an algorithm is judged by how much stack it uses, many algorithms that
we think of as in-place aren't.

